# anyone fet in september??...omg its ages!!!!



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies

i know that this is very early but am going a bit crazy waiting!!
Me and DP decided to give ourselves a break and enjoy the summer, however its sending me a bit loopy waiting and i wondered if anyone else was feeling the same.

amyclare x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hiamy clare
sometimes itsa a good idea to get some time away from this madness, it seems like a long time but it will fly by. we have had alot of waiting after m/c, then ohss in 2nd attempt, it is really hard. i found this site really helpful though as it keeps you busy and you meet some grewat people. good luck in you future treatment
take care kirst x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Amyclare,

I wrote this post a few weeks ago and hope it might help during this waiting time.

***************************************************************************************************

It's important to remember.....................

To try to make some sense of the infertility nightmare, I've tried to put down a few thoughts about how I feel about it all.  

Sometimes I get so obsessed about having a baby, I kind of forget the reasons that I wanted one in the first place.  Myself and my DH were chatting about this the other night and we have come to a few realisations.

We are only in this situation because firstly we found each other, fell in love and decided that we would live out our lives together.  We have managed to build ourselves quite a nice life that we hope to share this with a little one.

Secondly, we are not looking for a baby to 'fix' us, to make up happy or to give us a distraction from any misery/unhappiness. 

Thirdly, and this one took me some time to realise. At 37, I've always believed that I would love to have a baby, but if it was the most important thing to me, I'd probably have had a baby in my 20's. 

I was 32 when I met my husband and I never, ever considered having a baby when I was by myself. Who knows, if I was single, perhaps I would spend  lot if time on 'Match.com' instead of FF!!!!!!!

More than a baby, I always wanted a family and that is only possible with our lovely husbands/partners. 
We are our own little family and one day we will hold a little hand in ours!!!!

When faced with infertility it sometimes feels that it is the hardest thing in the world.  There are hundreds of thousands of people out there struggling every day with their own demons.  

Even though I sometimes think enviously about friends/family who have children, would I actually swap what I have for what they have?  If I was actually given the choice that I could have a baby, but I would have to make serious changes to my own life, would I do it?  The answer is no.

Most people struggle with something.  Illness, unemployment, a sick parent, a sick child, money worries, lack of understanding, lack of fun, lack of intimacy, lack of love.  I think we often forget that there are more ways than infertility to upset your life.  

I have to believe that one day, our prayers will be answered and we will become parents.  

Every success story that I read on FF has the same message.  Everyone says that as soon as you hold your little one in your arms, the years of pain and heartache just melt away.

If that is the case, I don't want to waste a minute of my life worrying and being upset about something that I have absolutely no control over.

I only have one life and this is my intention.  I'm going to enjoy mine.  I'm going to enjoy my husband.  I'm going to enjoy my friends.  I'm going to enjoy my freedom (even though it is imposed on me!)

I will do all I can, for as long as I can to create a baby, but in the meantime, I'm going to have some FUN!!!

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, 
dee that is lovely, made me cry, its so true, hard but true - hopefully we will all get our dreams  
kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

Thankyou for your posts ladies

dee your post made me cry too!!!  but in a lovely way xx

amyclare xx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread!

Dee what a lovely post, it is so hard not to obsess with all the waiting but in my rational moments I know that everything you have said is true  


Amyclare - I'm booking in for a FET in September also, I thought I was the only one who had decided to wait so long for the next round of treatment! I'm getting married in December and we had decided to wait till after the wedding before having any more treatment but I quickly changed my mind and are now going to use frosties in September, praying that it will work and that my dress will still fit!!! We have our chat and plan on the 2 June. Good luck with your treatment and I hope you enjoy your summer! It would be great to support one another for the next 3 and a half months!

Emma xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi emma, 
its great to know that I'm not alone in my long wait  

I have woken up feeling very positive this morning and I have made a decision that I am going to start reducing my alcohol slowly and stop completely by June.  I have started today to up my fluid intake, and I am going to restart my acupuncture in July to get my cycles back to normal as my last cycle was 36days and I am on day 33 today waiting for AF.  All the drugs seem to have messed me up a bit, but with the delay I have plenty of time to put it right...fingers crossed.


Do you know yet if you are doing medicated or natural??

My protocol is 
day 1 phone the clinic to be booked in for baseline scan on day 3/4
if all is good start on prognova and aspirin
then scans throughout until lining is thick enough
we have 7 frosties and we have decided to thaw all and try and get to blasts - risk is that none survive...ahhh scary!!!
start on progesterone
then hopefully et
and the dreaded 2ww.

hope you have a lovely summer.  Do you have any plans?  Apart from all your wedding plans, congratulations!!
We just had a holiday to Lanzarote and are planning to go back out for a cheeky week in August.

All the best for your tx, I hope your appointment goes well, let me know what happens??

love amyclare x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi amyclare
glad you feeling better about it all now sounds like you got a plan least that way you will feel totally relaxed before you start tx too, good luck with it all
kirst x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi ladies

I just typed a long post, well a few paragraphs and I lost it!!!! GRRRRR!!!

Amyclare - Glad to hear that you have a plan and are feeling positive! I'm trying to make a plan, I want to have given up the cigarettes and alchol by the beginning of August (I always stop for tx and then start again after a BFN, I know I need to give up permanently!), until then I'm losing some weight (for tx and the wedding) and getting fit! I've lost over a stone since Xmas and am at my pre tx's weight but I would like to lose another stone before FET! I have also started aqua aerobics and am hoping to start another exercise class on Tuesday! My periods have been a bit hay wire too but I'm sure that we can both get sorted before Sep! I have continued my acupuncture but only once a month, money permitting I would like to go back to weekly in August!

I have no idea about whether natural or medicated FET, I am hoping this will be discussed at my chat and plan, I don't know alot about FET's. I have had another fresh cycle since freezing my frosties at another clinic as the wait was quite long at the clinic I'm having the FET at the time and I wanted another cycle before Xmas! Having said that when I booked this in, they afford me the FET this month, so it has taken all my will power to leave it till Sep!

Good luck with the blasts,    I'm sure you will get some. My frosties are 2 day old embies and I've only got 4,    that I can get to ET  

No holiday this year, with tx and the wedding in Dec, a long weekend next month in the Isle of Wight, not quite the same  . Where is Lanzorate did you go? We went for a week in November last year, it was great although the weather was a bit lousy!

All the best for your tx and I'm sure we will be joined by more ladies with FET in Sep in the next couple of months!

Emma x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

em, 
good luck on quitting the booze and the ****, its really hard i used to smoke and have been very tempted after each disaster, but apart from the occasional one i have just about managed it.  I can sympathise it is very hard to stop.

im very lucky that my folks have a villa in the very south of the island, past playa blanca so we get to go out almost every year.  we love it cus its lovely and quiet and we can recouperate and heal ourselves ready for next go, only prob being that me and dp both hate flying and its getting harder each time, we have been discussing renting a cottage in England instead for august bcus we arnt sure we can manage to fly twice in one year!!!  we are such wimps!!

good luck with the weight loss, have you tried spinning?  its fab for weight loss and ive neva sweated so much in my life.  Im a fitness instructor and nutrition adviser so i shud be s##t hot on the nutrtion but its easier said than done sometimes!!

Just remember, you only need 1frostie - lots of people have been successful with less than 4 so fingers crossed for both our thaws.

         

amyclare x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies, is it ok to join you.

We are planning FET for August, bit earlier I know but I am not sure until we have our meeting at the clinic on the 5th June.

Emma, I see we are at the same clinic.  Unfortunately we got caught up in their backlog and had to wait 6 months from IVF to first FET although don't think we will have to wait too long this time.  What do you think of the service as my preferred clinic would have been the Lister, we have had a lot of dealings with Hannah the embryologist and think she is great.  Good luck with losing weight and congratulations on your wedding, I hope the organising is at least keeping your mind busy.

Amyclare, good luck with cutting back on the Alcohol.  It's hard but worth it.  I see in your protocol you are taking Aspirin, this is new to me do you know why your clinic has given it to you.  We have 6 frosties and have to make the decision to defrost all or 2 at a time.  Our last cycle we defrosted 6 and took them to blast, we got 4 but they would only put 1 blast back and got BFN and lost the remaining eggs so think we may go for defrosting 2 at a time and putting 2 back on day 2. Luckily we still have time to decide.

I wish you all luck girls.

MichLou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michlou

we doing our fet at mo, but same as you we got 6 eggs, we are doing them in batches of 3 that way covers incase of they dont thaw and they can choose best two, hopefully then will give us two shots if first does not work.

its so hard, seems to be decisions all the way throughout the treatment doesnt it
good luck
kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Kirst,

I think that is what we will do as the way I see it we have 4 chances this way 2 eggs each time (hopefully) and if we defrost all we only get one chance although they did say we would now have grounds for 2 blasts to be transferred.  I was really not happy last time when they only put back one especially as we did not find out until a couple of days before ET and had 10 mins to decide if we still wanted to go with it.  I guess it is different from clinic to clinic.  Good luck with your cycle, have my fingers crossed for you.

Have you been recommended to take Aspirin and are you taking any specific vitamins or made any dietary changes.  I have read on some threads of people eating certain things and taking specific vitamins leading up ET and after, does anyone have any thoughts.

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michlou
i have not been told to take any asprin, the only thing i take is a folic acid thing which has 18 vitamins, just one they recommended, before trying, whilst pg and breastfeeding.
good luck
kirst x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

MichLou - I was happy with the Chaucer but loved the Lister, if I end up needing another fresh cycle then I will go back to the Lister (we didn't get any NHS goes as my DF has 3 kids), but I have frosties so am going back to the Chaucer to use them, it's definately more convenient. We could have used the frosties in Jan, I would have had FET first before another fresh cycle if we could have had used them before Xmas but we couldn't use them before Xmas so I went to the Lister. Good luck with your cycle in August  
The wedding is keepin me busy but I am desperate to start treatment again  

AmyClare - I haven't tried spinning but have done cardio fit and fun and aqua aerobics this week, I ache today and I've lost 3 pounds this week   Lanzorate was lovely, it's a same that you don't enjoy flying but holidaying in the UK is great also, I wish we were going away this year but hoping to have a lovely honeymoon in January if the cycle is not successful, if it is, we will be doing something more local   

Fingers crossed that this is the cycle for all of us    

I'm off tomorrow as we have DF's parents down for the weekend, so housework etc for me in the morning  

Emma xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi all,
welcome michlou, good luck with your cycle   for a bfp for you x
i asked about aspirin as i had seen that a lot of other ladies on my clinic thread has had a successful result and that was one difference.  its to help with blood flow i believe.

i have had a good week. no alcohol and i have stopped all caffeine, i am drinking peppermint or nettle tea uuuum lovely!!!!  i have been trying to up my fruit and veg and thats going quite well and also trying to gradually up my fluid intake (non alcoholic!!).  ive started taking my pregnacare multivitamin again as well.  managed to go running once and also did an abs class and a body pump class too.


em - well done on the weight loss 3lbs a week is great!  fingers crossed for you that your honeymoon will be local x

birdey - goodluck with your tx, what stage are you at? x

love amyclare x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
amyclare - sounds like you are really motivated i wish i could be like that, i have stopped all alcohol and caffiene, but am so tired when get in from home excercise is impossible, am gonna get wii fit out though so at least i feel like im doing something.

michlou - how are you getting on?

i have finished last provera today so now just praying for af to arrive in time, still doing injections which i have got thevhang of now. i have a stonking cold at mo so hopefully will get that out of way and get stronger for nearer et time
hope veryone has good weekend
kirst x


----------



## suzieh (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

We are planning on having a blast transfer in September. We have 5 Blasts and 7 grade 1 embies in the freezer. 
Just had an abdominal stitch operation and am currently on sofa resting. 

When we had our son Finn, he was our 2nd Frozen transfer try. We had 2 put back each time, they were all grade 1. 

We are having a dummy run in July to ensure they can get the straw through the stitches they will start medication in August. 

To be honest, we are totally terrified. I look forward to getting to know all of you over the next 3 months. 

Baby dust to all, 

Suzie. xx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I hope you all had a great bank holiday weekend.

Amyclare, thank you for the info about Aspirin I think I may mention it at me chat and plan next week.  Well done on the new healthy regime, keep it up.  As we have not started yet I am having the odd glass of wine but have given up caffeine and I am trying to drink 2L of water a day but it involves a lot of trips to the loo so not good if you are out and about.  Your body is supposed to get used to it but don't think mine will.

Emma, we too are generally happy at the Chaucer and it is convenient, the nurses are lovely.  Well done on losing the weight. Keep up the good work  

Kirst, I'm am good thanks had a lovely weekend catching up with friends.  I was able to chat to one about our treatment so far which is nice.  We decided after the first failed IVF attempt to not tell people what we are doing and find it much easier to deal with it.  It is nice though to talk things through once you have come to terms with an unsuccessful attempt.  My friend understands how I am feeling as she had 5 miscarriages before thankfully holding onto Grace (they had eventually found the reason).  Sorry to hear you have an awful cold, I am just getting over one myself and have the attractive red sore nose to prove it - nice!!

Hello Suzie, I am so so sorry to hear of your loss, I can not even begin to understand the pain you must have gone through.  I really wish you all the luck in the world that your next cycle will be successful.  Keep your spirits up.

Michlou x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi all
welcome suzie to our long wait!!!  I wish you all the best for your tx, i feel scared each time we start our treatment, its all the more magnified i think when you have suffered such a loss x  we are all here and can hopefully support each other through this.

heres to a lovely load of bfps and happy healthy little babas!!!!

love amyclare x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

MichLou - I went to the Chaucer today and Bridget was lovely, I am feeling positive I think about the cycle and fingers crossed that its the one! Let me know what they say about the aspirin I didn't think to ask! I'm actually also going  to start in August, so you never know we might see each other in the waiting room  

AmyClare - Well done on your healthy regime, your putting me to shame, although I am off to a Pilate's class tonight and I did aqua last week! I keep trying to remember to take my pregnacare but probably only remember 5 times out of 7!

Suzie - Good luck for your treatment, I hope that you are feeling better, I can't begin to imagine to how you manage with such a lost, I wish  you every success with your forth coming treatment  

Kirsti - I hope that your cold is gone now and that AF turned up on time   How are the injections going?

Well I had my chat and plan today and I'm pencilled in to start around 13 August, it will be medicated fet and the protocol is something like this:

Day 1- AF arrives and start primolut tablets for 5 days
day 2 - Start DR for approx 10 - 14 days
Day 10 -14ish - Baseline scan
If all okay
Day 14 ish - start progynova for approx 2 weeks with scans 
Middle Sep - ET 

I'm thinking about having assisted hatching on the embryos and they will probably thaw all 4 embryos on day 2 to get the best 2 on day 3. I am also going to probably have gestone injections rather than cyclogest and crinone cream, I hated the cream and on my last cycle started to bleed before test date with just cyclogest   that this is the cycle for me  

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine, I received some bad news this week and at work we have been put down to a 9 day fortnight, so it means that I will be having some more time off, I'm hoping that the weather is good, so I can get some sun  

Hope you all have a good week.

Emma xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
emma - sounds like you got it sorted it will come around really quick now you know when you starting, enjoy the start of the summer whilst you tx free  

im not too bad, i have strated my progynova tabs and am on day 4 now so should if all goes well have et on 16th june as long as the thaw goes to plan, feeling ok just really tired but i work alot of hours so its prob a mixure of the both

hope everyine else is doing ok take care
kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all enjoying the good weather, we had a great time last weekend and went to Leeds Castle.

Emma, it is so nice when you have your dates and know when it is all going to happen.  We have our chat tomorrow with Liz so hope we can start either July or August.  Bridget is lovely isn't she.  We will have assisted hatching this time as I am a bit of an old bird they have suggested it.  Didn't need to last time as went to blast but do not intend to this time.  We may well bump into each other I shall keep an ear out for anyone called Emma.  Will let you know what they say about the aspirin too.  Sorry to hear you have had bad news.

Kirst, glad to hear all is going ok.  My husband likes this bit when you start the progynova tabs as when I am on the buserlin I have really bad mood swings its like PMT 24hrs, as you can imagine my husband keeps well out of my way.  The 16th will come round quick and I really hope you get the long awaited BFP  

I am fairly new to this and I know this is sad but what does AF stand for I know what it means but what do the letters stand for.  Do they have a section of abbreviations as I could do with doing a bit of swotting up.

Best wishes to all

Michloux


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michlou
how are things with you?

there is a list on the home page of abbeviations, i know it stands for period but actually never thought why and dont know  

just want it all to be done now, really want them back in me where they belong

kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies,
sorry been awol for a bit, been really hectic at work and have been asked to cowrite a chapter for a book, im quite excited bout it but a lot of work.

AF stands for aunt flo!!!!!

hope everyone is well, ive been having afew moments where ive thought lets just do it and have the fet now, but we had our reasons for waiting and when my sensible head is on i know its the right decision, emotionally and physically.

Will do a bigger catch up next week i promise.
Got a busy wkend, my folks are coming up tomorow and we are going to DP's dads on sun.

Have a good wkend 
love amyclare xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi amyclare, good to hear fro you, everyone has there days where they change there mind, but if you know its for the best to wait you are giving yourself a beter chance as will be completly ready for it
take care kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the info Kirst I shall check it out.  I'm fine thanks, we had our chat and plan on Friday and will start early July, ET will be abt 7th Aug all being well.  Its good to know we are all booked in.  Where abouts are you in your cycle now?

Hi Amyclare, cowriting a chapter for a book does sound exciting well done, what is the book about? I think you are right to stick with your decision.  We have gone ahead with July as I am always thinking of my age but it falls during a busy period at home with my parents back home etc so not exactly convenient. Thanks for the 'Aunt Flo' wonder who came up with that one!!!

Emma, I asked Liz about aspirin she said they used to give it as they believed it helped but have since found out that it does not really make any difference so they have stopped giving it.

I was a little down this weekend as AF arrived and I still, rather foolishly probably, believe that it may happen naturally.  I know a couple of friends that this happended to so I don't give up hope.

Hope you are all ok.

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michlou - im on day 10 now so got my final bloods in week and hopefully if all goes well et tuesday next week. getting scared.
i always had the thought when af didnt arrive when i no full well it would never happen natuarlly for me, think because we are so obsessed with it all we talk ourselves into it. think loads of us do it your not alone.

how are you amyclare
hopeveryone else is doing ok
take care kirst x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I start dR around 20th July and FET early August at BCRM, I am looking for some cycle buddies?  a bit nervous about starting again with lots of mixed emotions from the last year.

My clinic dont do naturally FET so have been advised drug cycle but I am just going to go with the flow.......... 

Michelle


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michelle - im so sorry for your loss words cannot say how that must be for you all. sophie looks gorgeous, you are so strong to deal with everything, this has gotta worl for you after everything. really pray it all works out for you, good luck
kirst x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi 

thanks ,its been tough and theres not a day that goes by that I dont think about Millie and I dont know how I get through it, I am lucky to have all the support from family & friends and a very loving hubby   in my heart I am so hurting but craving another baby. "Everyone thinks I am mad to start all this again !!!!  

How are you finding the progynova tablets?  when you had OHSS did you almost explode with fluid? I put 2 1/2 stone of fluild on in 10 days and was unreconisable I was in hospital for nearly 3 weeks. 

 

Michelle


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

michelle -  i really feel for you i miscarried at 7 week on 1st try and that has been hard enough let alone what has happened to you, you wont ever forget her, and everyone is different so if you feel ready to try again thats down to you does not mean you wrong.
i was in hospital for 12 days was horrid, put on 2 stone and they would not drain it, i looked like i was 9 months preg which was not fair. on catheter drip, sickness and other end. i was rough. 
]the progynova tabs seem to be ok i am mega tired but am normally anyway work hard with lots of hours.
my worry is if it works not miscarrying again it scares the hell out of me as not ure how i will cope

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Kirst,  I am sure all will go well and you will have ET on Tuesday, Ive got everthing crossed for you.  I didn't have bloods done so near to ET last time they just checked the lining so guess our clinics do things slightly differently.

Hi Michelle, I am so so sorry to hear of your loss I really don't know what else to say.  I think if the time is right then you must do what is right for you and your family.  My mum thinks we are mad spending so much money on IVF when our chances are so low but this means a lot to us and we have to try whatever we can to make it work otherwise we will never accept the situation.  I really am   this will work for you and Sophie will have a little brother or sister.  I will be start DR around the 4th July and ET around 7th August so we will be going through the cycle around the same time.  Good luck.

Michlou x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Evening 

Kirst, sorry to hear of your loss its awfull that we all have to go through such tough times, whatever the circumstances its so bloody hard !!!  
Your OHSS sounded just like mine, aaarrrhhhh horrid !! I dont think you can explain how bad it really was, but one thing I remember was when the water started to drain, I used to go the toilet then get weighed and I could lose 1lb -2lb each time which was quite funny at the time   .  

Glad the progynova tab's have no awfull effects like menpur? make sure you get time to put your feet up and get dp/ dh to look after you.   Do your work know you are having treatment? I am due to go back to work part time just before treatment starts  and its going to be hard to keep it a secret. Last time everyone knew and was very supportive but I dont want anyone to know incase I get a BFN or worse. 

    



Michlou
Great !!! I am hoping to start DR around 20th July, I have told our clinic I want a short protcol because my last cycle was NHS funding and I was left DR for over 4 weeks when only 2 weeks were required!!  I didnt understand it all at the time but as we are Paying now I want to have some control.

You only need a 1% chance for for IVF to make it worth a go, and even if you didnt spend your money on treatment you would only waste it on holidays dreaming about getting pregnant. The only people that will ever understand are us !!! we were told so many percentages about this & that and only 2% chance our daughter were survive and she did!!! so keep going as long as there a chance.

I am just starting my healthy lifestyle again, drinking extra water, fruit, no caffine etc, it makes me feel I am doing everything I can but I cant give up my chocolate !!!!  Are you doing anything different for treatment?

Michelle


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

ladies
dont think i will be going ahead with fet or any future tx, my dp has decided to leave me, not sure what to do on becoming a mum, i have 7 frosties?
amyclare


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

amyclare - im so sorry thats awful, how are you? thats a silly question, here if you need me   
kirst x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Amyclare - I'm so sorry to read your post, I hope that things work out for you both okay   . As Kirst said if we can do anything we are here  

Emma xx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Amyclare, I wish I could say something that will make you feel better, we are here if you need us.

Michlouxx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Amyclare


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

amyclare - how are you doing? just pm if you need to atlk, or rant about anything

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Amyclare, I hope you are managing ok, please let us know if we can help. 

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

how r u doing michlou ?

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Kirst, I see by your footnote all went ahead as planned yesterday, how did it go?  I know it is always nerveracking would love to hear about it. - Just about to post this when your mgs came through, hope you are ok?

Emma, I think you are right any chance however small is worth giving it a go.  We are starting around 4th July but I have delayed the first scan by a week as we are on holiday in Cornwall otherwise it would be about a month from start to ET.  I am taking Zita West Vitamins, you need 3 a day and your pee is a bit yellow but otherwise ok.  I have also cut out caffeine, reduced alcohol (not cut out completely) although I do once I start.  I am being more conscious about my diet and I am looking into acupuncture although I can not find a fertility acupuncturist in my area.  I was looking to go to the Zita West Clinic but I think I need to do a pre ET and post ET session can you imagine up to London then down to Canterbury then up to London again, not very stress free.  So if anyone knows anyone in the Medway / Swale area I would be pleased to hear.

Take care girls.

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

michlou - sounds like you are mega prepared for tx, i was not that prepared. i take folic acid with 17 other vitamins, cut out caffiene, and no alcohol. but im overweight so should have lost some but didnt. its good you could work tx around your hols, your be more relaxed too.
i wanted to look into acupuncture but really could not afford it with all our trsvelling from iow, plus finding the time would be nightmare as wrk lots and again the travelling.

had et yest they thawed 3 out of 6 all survived but two were clear winners so they went in, they were pleased as they started to spilt at late stage just before went in. just feel really down which i dont remember being like last time. think its all relief and worry about what is gonna happen. silly isnt it?

was just gonna pm amyclare see if she doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## cl3opatra (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi All,
Firstly, like most of you here i cant wait to go again for my FET and feel dread once again incase it doesnt work yet again so i decided to drop down here and meet others feeling the same way.

What i wanted to know is my clinic (Reprofit) suggests coming down for 3 days only but i wanted to know realistically how many days should i stay? I dont want to mess up gain (my last BFN was specially hard on me)..so any suggestions and dos and donts would be wonderful.

Thanks and lots of wishes.
Cl3o


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Kirst - I thought I would go all out this time as this maybe our last (not sure if we will have another full IVF cycle yet). Although have been told I need to go to Oslo the week of the transfer so looks like it will be a busy week.  I guess at least the meeting will be over before the 2ww so I won't have to worry about it.  It sounds like you are a busy bee with work, what do you do?

I  for you each day this will be your time!!!

Hi Cl3o, I hope you are ok.  I am sorry but I am afraid I do not understand what you mean about coming down for 3 days only, can you please explain a bit more, would love to help if I can.

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi michlou

yeh im always bust with work, im manager of a massive new look store, got 24 staff so it keeps me mega busy and stressed. thats why i have taken this week off so i dont have to worry about it.

sounds like you have things in place. why do you think no more cycles, is it money or stress, i only ask because after these frosties im not sure we can do anymore.

kirst x


----------



## cl3opatra (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Michlou,

My clinic has mentioned that i need to come to Czech republic for three days only for the FET. What im confused about is when they will do the actual transfer? Day 1 or Day 3...

In my last treatment, i had to travel back (a 2 hour train journey and a 5 hr flight) and i want to make sure i dont do so again and have atleast a couple of day's rest before i travel back...

Has anyone heard of positive results coming out of frozen embies..and which clinics are you guys going to?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
im not sure when they would do it but i would def give them a call and find out so you can sort yourself some time, you dont wanna be doing that long travelling straight after.
there are lots of good fet success on this site, which is good, although the percentages are lower than fresh cycles, people bhave good success because their body is under less stress so more likely to accept pregnancy. have a look on some of the threads under fet.
im at wessex clinic in southampton they are fantastic which makes the world of difference.

kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi all,
thankyou so much for your messages of support.
I am beginning to get my act together,truely heartbroken but being busy is the only option at the moment as it gives me no time to think.  have to find a house and sort out mortgage etc.

Kirst - all the best for your tx i am  hoping and that you'll be posting a womderful BFP x

love to all
amyclare x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Kirst, wow that is a stressful job. I hope you have made the most of your week off. How was it going back today?  Hope you are doing ok, I found the second week harder as it was getting nearer to the test date.

I am not sure about doing the full cycle for financial reasons and stress.  We have had to pay for all our treatment and not sure we can afford another full cycle and due to my age can not really wait to save up.  I also found the egg collection part stressful and had OHSS but luckily not bad enough to abandon the cycle.  On the plus side we did have a really good cycle 14 out of 16 fertilised all grade 1 or 2 so hopefully if we did we would get a similar response.  I guess this makes it all the more frustrating why it does not work as everyone keeps telling us we are textbook cases.

Cl3o, I think you should definitely speak with your clinic again to try to get details of the programme.  At the moment I am due for a scan on the Monday and will have the ET on the Friday but I presume your clinic will be doing it a bit quicker.  After hearing the distance you travel I will never moan about the 40 minute drive to our clinic, I think I must be very lucky.

Amyclare, I am glad to hear that you have been keeping yourself busy, its the best way to be.  A friend told me a long time ago that when something like this happens the first two weeks are unbearable but after that you learn to cope although no way over it.  I have always found this to be true so hang in there.

I had some really sad news last week, one of my mum's from my mum's group passed away after a 6 year battle with cancer. It is so sad as her son is only 7 and has only ever known his mum to be ill.  We have the funeral on Wednesday and I already come close to crying everytime I think of her so I know I am going to be a wreck on Wednesday.  I feel awful as her Husband and son are being so brave.

Well take care girls.

Michlou x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

michlou - big huge hugs to you at this sad time    

love amyclare x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

michlou

im really sorry about your loss, sending you lots of hugs and hope it goes as well as it can wed for you all x

kirst x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

MichLou - So sorry to read your sad news, I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday   

Emma xxx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your warm wishes, it was pretty awful yesterday.  I could not stop blubbering and the Tina's husband and son did so well.  

Love to all

Michloux


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, do u mind if i join

I have just had a failed Fresh IVF cycle and been told I have 2 frozen blasts, which i can use next.

So have decided will take july off and wait until af in mid to end of August to use.

Hope u dont mind me joining x x x x


----------



## Anjie (Apr 2, 2009)

me too

june ivf resulted in chemical pregnancy  

We have 4 good 2 day ice babies and plan to go with fet on a natural cycle as soon as my periods get back to normal so guess around aug/sept

Does any one know how your body reacts in the cycle immediately after ivf - I normally ovulate around day 18 and have a 30 ish day cycle

Thanks
Anjiexx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Georgey and Anjie, sorry to hear it has not worked for you both this time, keep your spirits up I have read lots of successful FET stories on FF.  Anjie, after my fresh IVF cycle my periods went back to normal the following month although I am not sure about ovulation as I do not really get any indication.

Kirst,  I have been thinking of you all weekend and     loads that you get a BFP this week xx

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks michlou, test date tom so ill let ya know 
kirst x


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Kirst - Good luck for a BFP tomorrow   I'll be thinking of you  

Hi Georgey and Anjie - Sorry to hear of your failed cycles  , and good luck for your FET in Aug/ Sep  

I can't believe that the time is coming round, I've only got a few more weeks until I go and pick up my drugs, when is everyone else starting?  

Emma xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Kirst        

I am waiting for AF to arrive to get started around 20 th July (down regging) and the frustation is driving me mad, just found out my sister is pregnant again and that felt like a blow !!!  We had the same due dates last year but I had the girls 4months prem so it feels like history is repeating and I dont want to re-live it all again.  I want it to be different this time !!!

Last time we spoke to our consultant we were told we would only be allowed one Embie transferred this time (we totally agree with him)  Has anyone else decided to have just one embie ?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
we got our   this morning, am so pleased just mega scared now as dont want anything to happen to our little one like last time, so pryaing it stays with me all the way  

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Kirst, that is [fly]FANTASTIC[/fly] news!!!!! I knew this was your time and I am sure all will be ok, try not to worry to much. How are you feeling? do you have any symptoms yet?

Hello dreamer, I'm thinking of you as I know it must be difficult with your sister being pregnant right now. It never seems to get any easier and in your situation is much worse. Hang in there, your time WILL come. With our history I will be going for two embie's to be transferred so I can't help you out there.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Michloux


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi thanks michlou
been having sickness and mega tired, got my scan booked for two weeks and will be on july 15th
hope you doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Kirst, wow I did not think you would get sickness so early on poor you. I know it is going to be hard not to be scared but I am positive it will all be ok this time.

Im ok thanks AF due Saturday, DH is sure I am pregnant this month, bless him he is always so positive and hopes every month.  I have no signs yet but it is too early to tell.  If she comes we start DR so at least it will be a positive move.  I also have my first acupuncture session this Friday so hopefully that will make us feel positive too. 

It so great to hear great news like yours though. it does make me believe that it is all possible although we have only been given a 10% chance you just never know our time could be now.

Take care and try to rest up as much as you can.

Michloux


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

michlou
the way i look at it is if you get embies back on board its 50/50 of working or not, best way to look at it, there are so many success stpries on here with people with low percentages and have healthy little babes, so dont give up honey

kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Kirst,

Thank you for your support.  DH and I are a bit down today as I have AF pains so we know it is on its way.  At least we will start DR in the next few days so that will give us hope.  We just find it so hard to understand why it does not work if everything is ok and embies are top grade but like you said people on FF have shown that even when there is little hope it can sometimes work.  We shall keep hanging in there and hoping.

I hope you are coping with the sickness and tiredness ok, I am sure those little ones are going to stay nice and cosy with you.

Michloux


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Kirst - Congratulations on your BFP   ,   that they stuggle in tight  

MichLou - Good luck with starting DR,   that you get your BFP this time  

Dreamer - Good luck with starting DR too, I understand how diffcult is must be with your sister pregnant, MichLou is right it will be your time soon  

I wish I was starting sooner but really couldn't with the wedding in Dec, I'm hoping the next 6 weeks or so go quickly for me  

Emma xxx


----------



## linsee (Sep 23, 2008)

Mind if I join this thread, I am planning on September FET too. I am away in August for 2 weeks for a wedding in Cyprus and have decided to wait till I get back to start.

I had my first IVF last October and Hyperstimulated so we had to freeze our 10 embryos. I had the first 2 put back in January with a BFN and as I was getting married in May and found the whole thing so distressing we decided to wait for a while.

I plan to try FET and then a fresh round if need be next year.

WHo else is on their 2nd FET ?and has any one got any second time round success stories? I guess I am assuming too much that it won't work

Linsee.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

linsee - congrats on getting married, think its was idea to wait getting married is stressful enough without adding ivf too it. hope it goes quickly for you honey
kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

birdie,
been awol not had internet
huge congrats on your BFP i am so pleased for you xxxxx

love amyclare xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks amyclare how are things with you?
kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

kirst,
im muddling through i suppose, having good days and bad days. trying to keep busy, am now bunking at a mates house been here for wot feels like foreva now.  waiting for solicitors etc to get things sorted on house and surveys to be done.  getting bit frustrated cus its all taking so long, i dont like being a burden but i am terrified of being on my own, i haveny been single for over 11 years!  i miss my dp and my life, feeling sorry for myself, no-ing things will neva be the same again......anyway thats wnuf of me being all maudlin.  I am so pleased with your news and i am eagerly waiting for your scan results, im so happy for you xx

love amyclare x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi amy clare - im so sorry to hear you are feeling so down its a horrid siutuation to be in and you are bound to be feeling different. im sorry there is nothing i can do or say  

had scan wed and saw little one with heartbeat so was mega relieved, theysaid there is second sac but think we have lost that little one, gonna check again in 2 weeks as it could be hiding but she didnet think so.
if you need anything just pm me
kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

birdie,
really glad to hear scan went well, be sure to keep us updated!!
love amyclare x


----------

